# CCA San Antonio Chapter General Membership Meeting



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Where: Silverhorn Golf Club, 1100 W. Bitters Road
Time: 6:30 p.m.
Date: Tuesday, August 9th
Admission: $5.00 (Includes two beers or sodas)

Our speaker will be Jay Watkins. Jay has over 20 years of saltwater guiding experience on the middle coast. Wadefishing with artificial bait and teaching his clients the wheres, whens and whys of fishing is his specialty.

We hope to see you there.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Thanks Liz*

I'll mark my calendar


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

ttt


----------

